# Arabian Teal



## TDoll (Sep 14, 2008)

This is a very dramatic look that I based off of a look I saw from another youtuber (xsparkage).  It was her Princess Jasmine inspired eyes look.  
Anyway, it's very different, but I really liked it!
































FACE:
SF NW30&NC25
Bone Beige/Emphasize Sculpt&Shape Duo
Sunbasque blush

EYES:
Teal pigment (wet with Fix+) FYI...I'm liking the Fix+ better than e/l mm with the pigments
Bare Study pp
Black Tied e/s
Mylar e/s
Loreal HiP cream liner in black
CG Lashblast in very black
#2 lashes

LIPS:
Florabundance lg

Thanks for looking!​​


----------



## nunu (Sep 14, 2008)

This is gorgeous i already watched your video and loved it


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 14, 2008)

I actually said Oh woooowwwww out loud. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You look amazing. And I still covet your brows.


----------



## anthgrl (Sep 14, 2008)

Beautiful!  BTW I also love your hair....


----------



## zeroxstar (Sep 14, 2008)

this is sooo pretty! i love this look leesha did & this is an amazing interpretation! i want teal pigment soo bad now!


----------



## sleepykrngrl (Sep 14, 2008)

Are ur bottom lashes real?!?! if they are WOW i'm jealous


----------



## shootout (Sep 14, 2008)

Wow.
This is insanely gorgeous.

EDIT: I just checked out your videos. I love your eyebrow video! You really gave awesome tips. Glad to see I'm not the only one with a scar!!


----------



## TDoll (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sleepykrngrl* 

 
_Are ur bottom lashes real?!?! if they are WOW i'm jealous_

 
Yes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks everyone!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 14, 2008)

Oh, this is just stunning! Love those lashes on you too.


----------



## badkittekitte (Sep 14, 2008)

sexy! i agree with shimmer...i said wow out loud too! i really want teal pig now!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 14, 2008)

Beautiful look!  It's a different look on you & I really love it!


----------



## laperle (Sep 14, 2008)

i said WOW like Shimmer too. 

Wow wow wow wow. A thousand times more WOWs for you.


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 14, 2008)

Now THIS is how you do teals!  Gorgeous!


----------



## ohmyjeezuz (Sep 14, 2008)

I really like what you did with this look! Saved to my inspiration folder!


----------



## nikki (Sep 14, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 14, 2008)

Oooohhh la la! I love this! 

Very dramatic but you're working it.


----------



## christineeee_ (Sep 14, 2008)

u look amazing!


----------



## MACaholic21 (Sep 14, 2008)

Beautiful! I'm going to try this sometime soon!


----------



## starangel2383 (Sep 14, 2008)

gorgeous!


----------



## yodagirl (Sep 14, 2008)

Absolutley stunning! Your eyes look gorgeous


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 14, 2008)

I watched your tutorial last night. Gorgeous look, definitely my fave ever!


----------



## Edie (Sep 14, 2008)

WOWEE!! Thats GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 14, 2008)

WoW This is absolutely beautiful...The colors make your eyes pop !!! One of my favs of your FOTD's!! Love the lashes...Not that you need them...but they are pretty!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 14, 2008)

tiffany, you are wonderful! i love those lashes on you.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 14, 2008)

This might be one of the best looks ive ever seen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I want teal pigment just so I can try this....

Absolutely_ amazing!!_


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 14, 2008)

This is perfection!


----------



## fjc62701 (Sep 14, 2008)

This is my favorite look. It is really, really pretty.


----------



## OohJeannie (Sep 14, 2008)

This is HOT


----------



## sharkbytes (Sep 15, 2008)

I love this look!  It actually makes me want Teal pigment, which I've never had a lemming for before!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Sep 15, 2008)

Smoking hot!!


----------



## PollyRhythm (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh, this is going on my top favs list!! This is gorgeous and I will be trying it.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 15, 2008)

I saw your video and LOVED it!  This is my favorite look on you so far.  It is dramatic but totally pops!  Great job!


----------



## X_cinderella_X (Sep 15, 2008)

You have done such an amazing job. This is why i love specktra, you have given me so much inspiration for my own looks! ♥


----------



## jenee.sum (Sep 15, 2008)

OH F*** ME! UR EYES ARE TOTALLLLLLLY DREAMY!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with or without falsies! I've always 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at ur natural lashes.

seriously....i want ur eyes/lashes. REAL BAD!! **evil eye**


----------



## Chloe2277 (Sep 15, 2008)

This look is stunning! I love your videos and hope you do many more!


----------



## Penn (Sep 15, 2008)

Gorgeous! You look so sultry and amazing. My favourite from you


----------



## thedrinkgirl (Sep 15, 2008)

WOW!!!! Stunning eye - yet again. I liked how you kept it basically on the lid only. Very nice!!!


----------



## MAC*alicious (Sep 15, 2008)

You look gorgeous like always Tiffany! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love your looks and your lashes and teals are my favourite colors!


----------



## aimee (Sep 15, 2008)

i love teal and i wish i could get teal pigment (they never have it at my counter)
you did a great job with blending and i love the shape and the colors go extremely well with your eyecolor
very pretty thx for sharing


----------



## Calico (Sep 15, 2008)

WOW! this is incredible! I am so glad you have a youtube channel - i love when i come across your work!


----------



## masad (Sep 15, 2008)

you are amazing!
whenever i login to specktra, i always look for your latest FOTD... you really are something 
beautiful eyes and flawless application


----------



## smellyocheese (Sep 15, 2008)

I love the recreation! absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Jot (Sep 15, 2008)

OMG - i love this. totally stunning


----------



## User67 (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow, that color looks amazing with your eyes!


----------



## Pika (Sep 15, 2008)

Fantastic!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 15, 2008)

You look stunning!


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 15, 2008)

That looks awesome!! the teal is so vibrant.. and your awesome crease/blending skills just make the color that much more eye-popping. 

Gorgeous as always! I love your vids too, btw..


----------



## Esperansa_b (Sep 15, 2008)

That's it, it's official now... You're one of the most talented girls I saw here... and there are VERY TALENT girls in here!!!
Awesome!


----------



## simplykat (Sep 15, 2008)

holy gazooks. 
that's about all i can say!
you look gorgeous!


----------



## TDoll (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks so much everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm glad y'all like it!


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Sep 15, 2008)

Amazing! it really looks like Princess Jasmines!


----------



## aimerbijoux (Sep 15, 2008)

This is amazing!! I've wanted teal for a while now but this makes me want to get it NOW.


----------



## Beutyjunkie84 (Sep 15, 2008)

Gorgeous look!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Sep 15, 2008)

HOT! I swear that combo looks good one everyone especially you!


----------



## Purity (Sep 15, 2008)

WOW! This is amazing!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Sep 15, 2008)

WoW!!! Soo pretty!!!!!!!


----------



## NancyNosrati (Sep 15, 2008)

love it : )


----------



## pink_lariat (Sep 15, 2008)

wow, so beautiful! I love your tutorial on youtube too


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 15, 2008)

Another fantastic look from TDoll.  No surprise that you are rocking it!

This is the hotness.  LOVE this on you.


----------



## rt66chix (Sep 15, 2008)

It takes a lot to rock my smokey-eye boat, but damn! That looks abso-friggin-lutely GORGEOUS.


----------



## MacPinkFlamingo (Sep 15, 2008)

I *love*






 your toots and now I am addicted to your YouTube channel!  How freakin' cute are you!?!?!  Oh and thank you so much for the pink eyeshadow looks! I kicked the habit a while back but then I thought about it and decided it was a perfectly acceptable addiction.  I'll be stealing some of your moves, hope you don't mind!


----------



## OliveButtercup (Sep 15, 2008)

That is GORGEOUS!!  I received Teal pigment as a gift but I've never used it.  Did you basically just use Black Tied in the crease and Teal all over the lid?  I'd LOVE a breakdown if you don't mind.


----------



## RobinG (Sep 15, 2008)

WOW this look kicks ass. I havent seen you with a look like this. You should do more like it.


----------



## TDoll (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacPinkFlamingo* 

 
_I *love*





 your toots and now I am addicted to your YouTube channel!  How freakin' cute are you!?!?!  Oh and thank you so much for the pink eyeshadow looks! I kicked the habit a while back but then I thought about it and decided it was a perfectly acceptable addiction.  I'll be stealing some of your moves, hope you don't mind!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Whenever I see the word, "toot" it still makes me giggle...lol.  Especially the way you said it.  lol, I'm such a child.
Thanks so much! Hey, my moves are yours to steal! Otherwise I wouldn't make those videos! That's what it's all about. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OliveButtercup* 

 
_That is GORGEOUS!!  I received Teal pigment as a gift but I've never used it.  Did you basically just use Black Tied in the crease and Teal all over the lid?  I'd LOVE a breakdown if you don't mind._

 
Yep, that's pretty much exactly what I did.  I have a video tutorial up on my youtube page!


----------



## OliveButtercup (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## PinkPearl (Sep 16, 2008)

you are soooo amazing!!! loves it!!!


----------



## agirlnamedfury (Sep 16, 2008)

This looks gorgeous with your eyes! I'm also totally copying it sometime, heh. I looooove teal pigment - too bad i only have a sample!


----------



## kittykit (Sep 16, 2008)

Stunning!!!! I watched your video before and really really like the looks!


----------



## User49 (Sep 16, 2008)

*stunning - esp the lashes!!*


----------



## melliquor (Sep 16, 2008)

Gorgeous.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Sep 16, 2008)

Ohhh MY GOOODDDD!!!!!! 

This is so different for you & im loving it! You are so freakin talented & beautiful girl... I love your looks


----------



## HazFad (Sep 16, 2008)

wow...Gorgeous!!


----------



## nafster (Sep 16, 2008)

I just ordered teal sample pigment after seeing your look


----------



## midget (Sep 16, 2008)

woooow this looks so AMAZING on you!! beautiful wow!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 16, 2008)

I know!! Tooo Gorgeous!


----------



## jollystuikie (Sep 16, 2008)

love it!!!  beautiful!!


----------



## BionicWoman (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_This is a very dramatic look that I based off of a look I saw from another youtuber (xsparkage).  It was her Princess Jasmine inspired eyes look.  
Anyway, it's very different, but I really liked it!































FACE:
SF NW30&NC25
Bone Beige/Emphasize Sculpt&Shape Duo
Sunbasque blush

EYES:
Teal pigment (wet with Fix+) FYI...I'm liking the Fix+ better than e/l mm with the pigments
Bare Study pp
Black Tied e/s
Mylar e/s
Loreal HiP cream liner in black
CG Lashblast in very black
#2 lashes

LIPS:
Florabundance lg

Thanks for looking!​​_

 
OH SO GORGEOUS!!! YOUR EYES ARE TO DIE FOR!!! I actually like the way you did this look better than what I saw on YouTube 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your skills are soooo Precise!
By the way....what does e/l mm with the pigments mean?


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 16, 2008)

AHHHH!!!! Wow, this is amazing! I love the colors.. the blending.. your skin is FLAWLESS. Wow. Okay. I can't stop saying WOW!


----------



## vocaltest (Sep 16, 2008)

you're so beautiful, and the look is so hot


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 16, 2008)

WOW i love this look tiffany =) i really want those lashes now
xx


----------



## TDoll (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BionicWoman* 

 
_OH SO GORGEOUS!!! YOUR EYES ARE TO DIE FOR!!! I actually like the way you did this look better than what I saw on YouTube 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Your skills are soooo Precise!
By the way....what does e/l mm with the pigments mean?_

 
e/l mm=eye liner mixing medium 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you!


----------



## civicbabe627 (Sep 16, 2008)

WOW! This is definitely a good look for you! I am going to have to pull out my Teal pigment.


----------



## Mars818 (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow this is gorgeous!!!!!!!!! I love the shape you made - you really know how to make your eyes pop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!

I wanted to know what kind of CAMERA you use! I have a cannon - which I thought were supposed to be the best - but it washes out my makeup COMPLETELY!! But your pictures are flawless!!!!


----------



## TDoll (Sep 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mars818* 

 
_Wow this is gorgeous!!!!!!!!! I love the shape you made - you really know how to make your eyes pop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!

I wanted to know what kind of CAMERA you use! I have a cannon - which I thought were supposed to be the best - but it washes out my makeup COMPLETELY!! But your pictures are flawless!!!!_

 
Thanks! It's a Sony Cyber-Shot DSC-W120.  It's pink, so I think that makes a difference!


----------



## hr44 (Sep 18, 2008)

OOhhh laaaa laaaa. This look is sooo hot on you!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Sep 18, 2008)

This looks so awesome... all of your fotds are soo good.... everytime i see you , i can't help but think i know you from somewhere, Did you ever live in TN ??


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 18, 2008)

You already know how I feel about this look girl! You are rocking it like crazy! I love your Princess Jasmine look the most!


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 18, 2008)

This is fantastic! Definately my fav look from you ever!


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## deven.marie (Sep 18, 2008)

ohhhhhh i love this


----------



## chocobon (Sep 18, 2008)

Gorgeous!!! I love how it looks and I loved ur video!!!


----------



## moonlit (Sep 19, 2008)

I want the teal pigment~~ Love ur fotds


----------



## MissAlly (Sep 19, 2008)

I really,really dig this.


----------



## oooshesbad (Sep 19, 2008)

i love this look, its very very becoming of you!!


----------



## Carlyx (Sep 19, 2008)

I love this.


----------



## babiid0llox (Sep 28, 2008)

Woah! Amazing lashes and colour. This look really brings out your eyes! GORGEOUS!


----------



## kariii (Sep 28, 2008)

wow! just wow


----------



## snowkei (Sep 28, 2008)

it's amazing!teal totally suits u!


----------



## EvelinaJolie (Dec 23, 2008)

Amazing!


----------



## TIERAsta (Dec 23, 2008)

Gorgeous! I can't believe I've waited to long to get that Teal pigment! I'm so excited to use it and steal this look!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 23, 2008)

OK, i just loveeeeeeee this look and all of your youtube videos!!! YOU ROCK!


----------



## Padmita (Dec 23, 2008)

WOW - Fabulous!


----------



## imatocophobic (Dec 23, 2008)

its too lovely, im lost for words!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Dec 23, 2008)

Very sexy!! I love it !!!


----------



## nikkim (Dec 23, 2008)

This is a great look!!


----------



## Debbie_57 (Dec 23, 2008)

Luv it!! Looks Gorgeous on ya!!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 23, 2008)

I love it!


----------



## JSmart04 (Dec 23, 2008)

verry pretty! It looks really nice on you


----------



## bluebird08 (Dec 23, 2008)

That is HoT!!!


----------



## Joke (Dec 24, 2008)

stunning!


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 24, 2008)

wow, thats awesome


----------



## ashpardesi (Dec 25, 2008)

Great!cant find the tutorial for this look on your channel


----------



## Debbie_57 (Dec 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashpardesi* 

 
_Great!cant find the tutorial for this look on your channel
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If you look under Xsparkage YT channel  (her Princess Jasmine look); that's what I believe Tiffiany recreated and her inspired look came from!! Looks awesome-luv the teal!!


----------



## MsChrys79 (Dec 25, 2008)

OOOOH!!! so pretty!


----------



## mishameesh (Dec 26, 2008)

OMG!  This is stunning!  I love this look!  I'll have to try to recreate it tomorrow!


----------



## foxyqt (Dec 27, 2008)

oh this is so gorgeous! i love teals! =)


----------



## tmc089 (Dec 27, 2008)

Absolutely stunning. Your eye color is gorgeous and you did an amazing job!!


----------



## ksyusha (Dec 27, 2008)

it's a gorgeous!!!


----------



## amurr (Dec 27, 2008)

wow you have very pretty eyes and that teal compliments so well. love it.


----------



## JaneHorror (Dec 27, 2008)

So gorgeous, and I LOVE your lashes.


----------



## makeupgrl8 (Dec 27, 2008)

This is gorgeous! I am a huge fan of your tutorials. Keep 'em coming


----------



## iamadreamer (Dec 27, 2008)

I love teal pigment!! Very pretty look.


----------



## joojoobss (Dec 28, 2008)

i was wondering, what brush do you use for your eyeliner?
btw its so pretty and the eyeliner is perfect!


----------



## mochabean (Dec 28, 2008)

I love this look! Teal is my FAVORITE color! I can't wait to try this look out myself! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Dec 28, 2008)

Amazing!! Those colours look fantastic on you, and I'm in love with the lashes!


----------

